
Why we don't need a 'Netflix for Education' - jwmerrill
https://www.edsurge.com/news/2016-08-13-why-we-don-t-need-a-netflix-for-education
======
Odenwaelder
Isn't Pluralsight a kind of "Netflix for Education"? I like Pluralsight a lot.

